# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Η εκπαίδευση του budgie μου(Πιπίτσα)

## leonidasrous

προχθές μου έφεραν ένα budgie ο αδερφός μου την ονόμασε Πιπίτσα αλλά σήμερα έμαθα οτι μπορεί να είναι και αγόρι δεν με πειράζει αλλά για άλλο πράγμα ξεκίνησα να γράφω και αλλού κατέληξα. Λοιπόν προσπαθώ να το κάνω να νιώσει άνετα και να με εμπιστευτεί αλλά δεν ξέρω και πολλά. Σήμερα κατάφερα και έφαγε από το δάκτυλό μου!! Αλλά φοβάται πάρα πολύ όταν βάζω το χέρι μου μέσα για διάφορους λόγους όπως καθάρισμα, φαΐ και έχω προσπαθήσει να το ταΐσω και μέσα από τα κάγκελα αλλά φυσικά δεν έφαγε. Πείτε μου τι μπορώ να κάνω για να το εκπαιδεύσω και τι να του αγοράσω για να τρώει και να παίζει;Σας βάζω και μερικές φώτο να την θαυμάσετε!!!!!Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας!!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς ορίσατε Λεωνίδα και Πιπίτσα (ή Πιπίτσο)!
Κατ' αρχάς το μπάτζι σου είναι πολύ όμορφο, έχει ωραία χρώματα! Αλλά βρε παιδί μου, το έχεις μόνο 2-3 μέρες! Αυτός ο χρόνος είναι μηδαμινός, δε μπορείς να αρχίσεις από τώρα προσπάθειες για εκπαίδευση για τους εξής λόγους:
Το πουλάκι άλλαξε περιβάλλον. Αν ήταν σε πετ σοπ, σίγουρα πέρασε μια ταλαιπωρία εκεί (μεταφορές, συνωστισμός, άγχος) και ξαφνικά βρέθηκε σπίτι σου, με άλλες μυρωδιές, μακριά από άλλους παπαγάλους, με νέα πρόσωπα απέναντί του. Χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον λίγες μέρες την ησυχία του, δηλαδή απλώς να του βάζεις νερό και φαγητό (ούτε να προσπαθείς να το ταϊζεις με το χέρι σου) γιατί μια αρχική αγχωτική εμπειρία σπίτι σου μπορεί να μην το βοηθήσει να προσαρμοστεί και να έχεις έναν φοβισμένο παπαγάλο.
Επίσης, λες ότι σήμερα έφαγε από το δάχτυλό σου και παρακάτω ότι "_έχω προσπαθήσει να το ταΐσω και μέσα από τα κάγκελα αλλά φυσικά δεν έφαγε_". Τι εννοείς εδώ; Πώς το κατάφερες κι έφαγε από το δάχτυλό σου; Έξω από τα κάγκελα; Αν πραγματικά ήρθε κι έφαγε από το δάχτυλό σου ενώ έχει τροφή στο κλουβί του, για ήμερο μου ακούγεται το πουλάκι....  ::   Συνήθως δεν είναι έτσι ένας παπαγάλος 2 μέρες μετά τη μεταφορά του σε νέο χώρο! Ίσως να βοηθηθούμε αν μας πεις από πού ήρθε και πώς τρώει από το χέρι σου αλλά φοβάται όταν το βάζεις στο κλουβί (το χέρι).
Αν δεις και σε προηγούμενα θέματα στην Εκπαίδευση, ένας παπαγάλος όπως και κάθε άλλο κατοικίδιο θέλει κάποιες μέρες απλώς να σε βλέπει, τίποτα άλλο. Πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι είσαι ακίνδυνος, και αυτό δεν είναι εύκολο αν νιώθει απ' την αρχή "εισβολή" στο κλουβί, κι ας έχεις εσύ την καλύτερη πρόθεση!  ::  
Αυτές τις λίγες μέρες λοιπόν διάβασε όλα τα σχετικά θέματα
στο φόρουμ, θα συζητήσουμε και για παιχνίδια-λιχουδιές, και έπειτα θα αρχίσεις να τον προσεγγίζεις χωρίς καθόλου πίεση και με υπομονή με κάποια λιχουδιά. Σιγά σιγά θα σε εμπιστευτεί! Αλλά αν προσπαθήσεις να το κάνεις από τώρα, μπορεί να πάρει πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο, και δεν είναι κρίμα για λίγη αναμονή να ταλαιπωρηθείτε και οι 2 στη συνέχεια;  ::  
Θα πουν και οι παπαγαλάδες τη γνώμη τους και όλα θα τα συζητήσουμε! Σύντομα θα έχεις έναν πολύ καλό φίλο  ::  
Καλώς ορίσατε και καλή διαμονή!

----------


## Antigoni87

Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να ανοίξεις θέμα ή να διαβάσεις πρώτα για τη διατροφή του ή τα παιχνίδια του, και μετά να ασχοληθείς με την εκπαίδευση! Αν πάρεις τα πράγματα με τη σειρά θα είναι πιο χαρούμενος ο παπαγάλος σου. Η εκπαίδευση είναι το τελευταίο στάδιο με το οποίο ασχολούμαστε, αφού μάθουμε περί υγείας, διατροφής κτλ  ::

----------


## leonidasrous

Το είχε μια κυρία σπίτι της και μου ο έδωσε γιατί το μετάνιωσε (δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί βέβαια αλλά δεν πειράζει... ).
Όσο για το τάισμα από το χέρι μου βάζω σποράκια στο δάχτυλό μου και το περνάω ανάμεσα από τα κάγκελα και τρώει! Όσο για όταν προσπάθησα να το ταΐσω από το χέρι μου μέσα από τα κάγκελα το προσπάθησα μια δυό φορές αλλά επειδή είδα ότι φοβάται δεν το ξαναπροσπάθησα. Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ γι' αυτά που μου είπες αλλά είμαι πολύ αγχωμένος στο θέμα προσοχής ταΐσματος και εκπαίδευσης και τα τηρώ όλα κατά γράμμα. Επιπλέον το πήγα σε ένα πετ σοπ και το είδε και μου είπε να πάρω λίγο μεγαλύτερο κλουβί για να ειναι πιο άνετα και να χωράει τυχόν παιχνίδια που θα του πάρω έτσι ώστε να μην ενοχλείται και ότι να πάρω αν δεν έχω ένα στάντ να το κρεμάω πιο ψηλά γιατί έτσι πρέπει, ισχύει αυτό ή μου το είπε για να πουλήσει;

----------


## sword13

Μαλλον για να πουλησει στο ειπε! Εκτος αν πιστευει πως την βγαζεις εξω απ' το κλουβι της!

παντος, μη βγιαζεσε τοσο!
ξεκινα να της μιλας ηρεμα και να της δωσεις χωρο(μεγαλυτερο κλουβι)και 2-3 παιχνιδια (π.χ. καθρεφτακια, κουδουνακια, κουνιες)
Α! καιμην ξεχνας να της αλλαζεισ τακτοικα νερο, να την ψεκαζεις με νερο!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## leonidasrous

Την άφησα όπως μου είπατε λίγο να συνηθίσει το σπίτι και τους χώρους. Σήμερα δοκίμασα να το ταΐσω από τα κάγκελα με το χέρι μου και έφαγε χωρίς να δείξει κάποιο πρόβλημα και έτσι αποφάσισα να το ταΐσω από μέσα από τα κάγκελα. Στην αρχή άρχισε να προσπαθεί να με δαγκώσει και τρόμαξε αλλά λίγο πριν βγάλω το χέρι μου είδε τη τροφή και άρχισε να τρώει. Μετά πάλι τα ίδια είναι πολύ φοβισμένο στην αρχή αλλά μετά ηρεμεί. Όσο αφορά το κλουβί θα πάρω έτσι κι αλλιώς ένα μεγαλύτερο να είναι πιο άνετα και να μην ακουμπάει η ουρά του με το παραμικρό στα κάγκελα. Τι να κάνω τώρα για να ηρεμήσει; Ααα ξέχασα τρελαίνεται και για ξινόμηλο και του βάζω ένα κομμάτι κάθε μέρα, αλλά κάνει;

----------


## leonidasrous

ti na kanw 8a voi8isei kapoios?

----------


## demis

φυσικα και κανει αλλα μπορεις να του δινεις και αλλα φρουτα  για να εχει πικοιλια στην διατροφη του. επισεις αφου του αρεσει πολυ μπορεις να το ταιζεις και στο χερι σου φρουτο και θα γλυκαθει περισσοτερο.

----------


## leonidasrous

Το έκανα και αυτό και τρώει και τις προάλλες έβαλα στη χούφτα μου τροφή και πάτησε και με το ένα του πόδι πάνω και την έφαγε και σκέφτομαι να πάρω κάτι μπάρες τροφής να το ταΐζω με το χέρι μου!!!!!!!!! Θέλω να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι, όταν βάζω το χέρι μου μέσα χωρίς τροφή μπας και ανέβει στο δάχτυλο μου αυτό προσπαθεί  να δαγκώσει το δάχτυλό μου, αυτό το κάνει επειδή φοβάται ή παίζει;

----------


## leonidasrous

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα αλλά είναι πολύ σημαντικό και θα ήθελα μία απάντηση γρήγορα....... όλη μέρα ξύνεται με το ράμφος της και βγάζει κάτι άσπρα χνούδια έχει κάτι το budgie μου; Αν ναι τι να κάνω; Ή γενικά γιατί το κάνει αυτό; Sorry που σας ζαλίζω αλλά είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που έχω κατοικίδιο και είμαι αγχωμένος...!i

----------


## angelfarm

ΜΗΝ βιαζεσαι στην εξοικειωση του παπαγαλου με σενα για να σε εμπιστευτει απολυτα πρεπει να εισαι ηρεμος αρμονικος στις κινησεις σου και οχι βιασυνες.........κατι που του αρεσει πολυ (πχ ηλιοσπορος)να το χρησιμοποιησεις για εκπαιδευση......(υπαρχουν αναλογες συζητησεις στο πορταλ μας....
το οτι ξυνεται συχνα δεν ειναι ανυσυχητικο (αναλογα το ποσο συχνα.....)μιας και η καθαριοτητα κραταει αρκετη ωρα της ημερας....το ασπρο χνουδι που εχει ,ειναι αυτη η γνωστη σκονη που εχουν ολα τα ψιττακοειδη και ιδιως τα κοκατιλ,κοκατου και τα συναφη εχουν πολυ περισσοτερη........
να το χαιρεσαι ....!!!!και δωστου χρονο ,οχι πιεση..... "fullyhappy"

----------


## Antigoni87

> ξεκινα να της μιλας ηρεμα και να της δωσεις χωρο(μεγαλυτερο κλουβι)και 2-3 παιχνιδια (π.χ. καθρεφτακια, κουδουνακια, κουνιες)


Για τα καθρεφτάκια, δες εδώ (αν δεν το έχει ήδη πάρει το μάτι σου το θέμα  ::  ) : viewtopic.php?f=11&t=3030

----------


## ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ

Συμφωνώ  με το φίλο Άγγελο. Επίσης μην του βάζεις το δάχτυλο αλλά ολόκληρη την παλάμη γιατί το δάχτυλο να το νομίσει για φαϊ και να σε δαγκώσει. Αυτό το λέω εκ πείρας διότι και τα δικά μου έκαναν ακριβώς τα ίδια. Υπομονή   ::

----------


## leonidasrous

Ρε παιδιά μετά από τόσο καιρό όσο περνάνε οι μέρες γίνετε όλο και πιο επιθετικό με το που βάζω το χέρι μέσα να της αλλάξω τροφή, χαρτί κλπ μου κάνει επίθεση και με δαγκώνει τι να κάνω τα έχω παίξει στεναχωριέμαι πάρα πολύ.  :sad:  σας παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με... τι να κάνω;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

την βγαζεις εξω απο το κλουβι?αν ναι πως ειναι η συμπεριφορα της εξω απο το κλουβι?

ειναι φυσιολογικο..."παραβιαζεις" την περιοχη της...

----------


## leonidasrous

πως να τη βγάλω έξω? και πώς θα την ξαναβάλω μέσα? παλιά δεν με δάγκωνε έτσι και έτρωγε και απο το χέρι μου που τώρα 10 δαγκώματα κάνει ένα σπόρο θα φάει

----------


## panteraz

Για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο τόπικ αποφάσισα να απαντήσω σε αυτό. 

Με τον Μπάτζι μου είμαστε στον ίδιο επίπεδο όπως η Πιπίτσα ή πιπίτσος.

Δηλαδή τρώει άνετα μέσα από το χέρι μου κεχρί ακόμα και αν τον κλείσω με τα δύο δάχτυλα. Και μέσα και έξω από το κλουβί. Όταν βάζω όμως το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί χωρίς τροφή και πλησιαζώ πολλές φορές με ραμφίζει (δεν πονάει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ) αλλά επιτίθεται... Τι να κάνω για να προχωρήσω με τον μπάτζι παρακάτω στην εκπαιδευσή του;


Με την Ρέτζι είμαστε λίγο καλύτερο νομίζω δεν τρώει εύκολα από το χέρι μου (αλλά τρώει, ειδικά κεχρί) αλλά κάθε μέρα βάζω το χέρι μέσα στο κλουβί να συνηθίσει και τα καταφέρνω. Δεν με έχει επιτεθεί ποτέ. Επίσης όταν είμαι στον Η/Υ την έχω δίπλα μου και την μιλάω συνέχεια. Όταν λέω το όνομα της φαίνεται ότι προσπαθεί να μιλήσει (ανοιγοκλέινει το στόμα) αλλά δεν βγαίνει φωνή.

Δώστε τα φώτα σας καλοί μου φίλοι.

----------

